# C++ auf OPC XML



## Mugel (20 Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
Ich habe gerade meine Technikerarbeit gemacht und musste in dem Projekt ein Wincc flexible XML OPC Server aufsetzten. im Rahmen des Projekts habe ich mit hilfe eines Excelssheets als client auf den Server zugegriffen. 
Nun soll es verbessert werden und ein neuer Client soll auf den Server zugreifen. Ein in C++ geschriebener. Ich habe mir die dll von OPC foundation geholt und alles soweit gemacht wie ich Dokus hatte allerding gibt es da nicht sehr viel. 
Jetzt zu meinem Problem ich bin so weit gekommen das ich den OPC sehe aber wenn ich den Status wissen will kommt dann ein Fehler. 
Dann habe ich es auf einem anderen Rechner nochmal Probiert, da ging es ( auf dem Rechner ist auch normal WinCC installiert) 
Ich habe die DCOM Einstellungen meines Erachtens alle richtig gemacht.
kann mir einer villt sagen woran das liegt das es auf dem Wincc rechner geht aber auf dem Winccflexible rechner nicht? 
BZW hat jemand Doku oder kann mir sonst irgendwie weiterhelfen? 

Danke schonmal und gruß Mugel


----------



## pvbrowser (25 Juni 2012)

OPC XML-DA hat doch nichts mit DCOM zu tun.
Alles was Du brauchst ist doch sockets, http, soap und xml Bibliotheken.

In unserem http://pvbrowser.org haben wir einen OPC XML-DA client mit drin.
Vielleicht hilft der Dir ja weiter.
Du findest ihn in.
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/tar/pvbaddon.tar.gz
Verzeichnis: pvbaddon/daemons/opcxmlda/client

Um das ganze übersetzen zu können brauchst Du noch unsere rllib.
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classes.html

Wenn Du unseren Installer für Dein System benutzt, wird die automatisch mit installiert.
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/index.php?lang=en&menu=6
Ansonsten gibt es die rllib (ohne weiter Unterstützung) auch standalone.
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/tar/rllib.tar.gz


----------



## Mugel (26 Juni 2012)

Danke ich werde mir das gleich mal anschauen


----------



## Mugel (16 Juli 2012)

Okay es funktioniert jetzt alles. Habe mich nochmal hingesetzt und den Fehler gefunden. Zur Info ich dummi habe das Antivirenprogramm vergessen, es hat eine Verbindung blockiert. 

Ich bedanke mich auf jeden für deine Mühe


----------



## buildingautomation (8 Februar 2019)

Hallo pvbrowser,

für eine Projektarbeit muss ich auf einen OPC XML Server von einem alten Projekt zugreifen, um einige Daten zu lesen. Die Links sind leider nicht mehr verfügbar. Wie kann ich die Bibliothek haben? Ist es bei Euch lizenzpflichtig?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## pvbrowser (8 Februar 2019)

buildingautomation schrieb:


> Hallo pvbrowser,
> Die Links sind leider nicht mehr verfügbar. Wie kann ich die Bibliothek haben? Ist es bei Euch lizenzpflichtig?



Bei den Links muss
http://pvbrowser.org
durch
https://pvbrowser.de
ersetzt werden.

Die Lizemz ist LGPL.


----------

